# Titan Labs



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey guys, I’ve seen them on another forum, anybody used them yet?

Ive never seen a UK lab test there products let alone testing the raw purity’s as well?

they also offer store credit for having blood tests done?

is all this too good to be true?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve seen them on another forum, anybody used them yet?
> 
> Ive never seen a UK lab test there products let alone testing the raw purity’s as well?
> 
> ...


Can I have a price list?


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> Can I have a price list?


price list for what?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> price list for what?


The steroids you’re promoting don’t act like you’re not😂


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm actually surprised its taken this long for someone to post about them. I will stick my 2pence in as I've been around the block a little and used a few UGL's.

I think how titan operate is a good thing for the UK UGL Scene, however I know they are upsetting the natural order of how UK Labs operate. 

Titan offer a product that is lab tested by a 3rd party, these results can be seen online and verified. They then offer to cover the costs with store credit if you A) send there product off for testing, B) Do blood tests while running there gear. 

So you can imagine that the competition isnt happy with them offering these services and products at a cheaper price to anyone else....

I'm not saying use them or don't use them. They just offer a superior service to anyone else in the UK Scene in my opinion.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

JDIRE said:


> The steroids you’re promoting don’t act like you’re not😂


He actually sent me a message asking about them, so I think he's genuinely interested.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

JDIRE said:


> The steroids you’re promoting don’t act like you’re not😂


they're a "new" lab that may actually be an "old" lab with a new brand label and hopefully learnt from their past **** ups. he's not promoting them but they only seem to exist in that one place as i've never heard of them in the UK market until like 3 weeks ago


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

godsgifttoearth said:


> they're a "new" lab that may actually be an "old" lab with a new brand label and hopefully learnt from their past **** ups. he's not promoting them but they only seem to exist in that one place as i've never heard of them in the UK market until like 3 weeks ago


Id have to agree with part of this, they do come across like they know what they are doing. I have seen some of there product being handed around in some gyms with the initials UF. 

My guess is its the blokes who use to run wildcat or pro chem back in the old school days.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

zHuskey said:


> Id have to agree with part of this, they do come across like they know what they are doing. I have seen some of there product being handed around in some gyms with the initials UF.
> 
> My guess is its the blokes who use to run wildcat or pro chem back in the old school days.


nah my bet is its iron anabolics.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

godsgifttoearth said:


> nah my bet is its iron anabolics.


Didn't they cap there orals? Titan Press there orals, not to say they couldn't have bought a press.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

LondonBound99 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve seen them on another forum, anybody used them yet?
> 
> Ive never seen a UK lab test there products let alone testing the raw purity’s as well?
> 
> ...


Apparently not, no. 
Many labs do test their finished products but I don't know of any that offer credit in return for testing. I'd definitely use them but they don't do anything product wise than other labs don't do. Suppose you can't put a price on peace of mind.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

zHuskey said:


> Didn't they cap there orals? Titan Press there orals, not to say they couldn't have bought a press.


iron anabolics have pressed pills. i actually have some somewhere, so will be interesting to compare to this new lab.
thing is, meso has existed for years. no uk domestic has ever felt the need to go their and tout business. this new lab scooted over the question about how they would have handled the issues that IA had differently.

im not against this new lab being IA that have learnt from their **** up as they started well enough. the more labs that test all batches they produce, the better. you can also scan the barcode on the vial that will link straight to jano's test which is pretty accountable, whilst they also offer the credit for blind testing. they will get found out real quick by euro meso if they're producing shit. but a fully tested UK UGL will put pressure on the other established labs to be open about their testing.

either way its a good thing as far as im concerned./


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Subtle bros, very subtle indeed.

If it wasn’t jano doing the testing then it would probably be a great selling point


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

DarkKnight said:


> Subtle bros, very subtle indeed.
> 
> If it wasn’t jano doing the testing then it would probably be a great selling point


don't start this shit again about jano. he's passed that many double blinds at this point people need to accept his results are legit. also, if you're aware of the pharmcon drama recently, jano and lab4tox both came in with the same thing against simec.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> don't start this shit again about jano. he's passed that many double blinds at this point people need to accept his results are legit. also, if you're aware of the pharmcon drama recently, jano and lab4tox both came in with the same thing against simec.


Anyone caught lying about test results is untrustworthy


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

Im going to take from this that there good to go and I’ll get some free gear when I send them my blood test results? Also there prices seem to be the cheapest I’ve seen?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

LondonBound99 said:


> Im going to take from this that there good to go and I’ll get some free gear when I send them my blood test results? Also there prices seem to be the cheapest I’ve seen?


Correct on the blood tests, prices cant be discussed on here.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

DarkKnight said:


> Anyone caught lying about test results is untrustworthy


And yet despite that drama, which included a fairly healthy slice of shit from labs who didn't like that people could test gear for cheap and show them up, he has not once in recent years been shown as wrong despite people using lab4tox to try and catch him.

At some point you need to let it go and acknowledge he's a business and if he kept lying about everything, then he gets no business.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

LondonBound99 said:


> Im going to take from this that there good to go and I’ll get some free gear when I send them my blood test results? Also there prices seem to be the cheapest I’ve seen?


No you shouldn't take them as good to go. They're a brand new lab who have just appeared out of thin air in the last 3 weeks. They may or may not be a rebranded older lab that put out some underdosed shit towards the end and possibly some gear with floaters although the person who made that claim did their absolute best to not do anything useful to establish that.

If you buy, its on the understanding that you're a guinea pig and the only safety net you have is a third party test, who, as darknight pointed out, ****ed up majorly during his early years.


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> No you shouldn't take them as good to go. They're a brand new lab who have just appeared out of thin air in the last 3 weeks. They may or may not be a rebranded older lab that put out some underdosed shit towards the end and possibly some gear with floaters although the person who made that claim did their absolute best to not do anything useful to establish that.
> 
> If you buy, its on the understanding that you're a guinea pig and the only safety net you have is a third party test, who, as darknight pointed out, ****ed up majorly during his early years.


understand but they seem to be doing all they can to verify what they are selling, which I can’t see any other UK lab doing at the minute?

Correct me if I’m wrong? There also seems to be a few people on Meso who have ordered from them and are running there stuff?

I appreciate the reply’s and help brother, just trying to help others like me as well


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> understand but they seem to be doing all they can to verify what they are selling, which I can’t see any other UK lab doing at the minute?
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong? There also seems to be a few people on Meso who have ordered from them and are running there stuff?
> 
> I appreciate the reply’s and help brother, just trying to help others like me as well


Mate. Get a few pics up of the stuff ffs. There’s nothing wrong with a bit of subtle lab pushing 

We’re not all still wet behind the ears on here ya know haha


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

LondonBound99 said:


> understand but they seem to be doing all they can to verify what they are selling, which I can’t see any other UK lab doing at the minute?
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong? There also seems to be a few people on Meso who have ordered from them and are running there stuff?
> 
> I appreciate the reply’s and help brother, just trying to help others like me as well


There's been like 3 people i think who have taken the plunge. No blind testing, no bloods. They have some tests yes but them sending a single vial that comes back OK vs a batch number that may or may not all be from the same initial brew, then all being like that are different things.

Approach with caution. They have no varifiable history and a test is only as good as that test. Until they have a history of blind testing matching their own and bloods from lots of happy customers receiving orders without issue, then they are a risk.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

LondonBound99 said:


> Hey guys, I’ve seen them on another forum, anybody used them yet?
> 
> Ive never seen a UK lab test there products let alone testing the raw purity’s as well?
> 
> ...


If you buy a med based on the UGL posting lab reports they’ve organised then I wish the very best of luck.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

js77 said:


> If you buy a med based on the UGL posting lab reports they’ve organised then I wish the very best of luck.


Just send a sample in yourself and they will reimburse the costs or pull bloods. The more who test or pull bloods the better the data will be.

We can all say something negative about any UGL at least some are trying to provide a customer with a decent product. Dont be so angry buddy


----------



## Theosis (Feb 29, 2020)

js77 said:


> If you buy a med based on the UGL posting lab reports they’ve organised then I wish the very best of luck.


They're offering £140 store credit for any blind test. I understand your scepticism but long term if they keep their word it might help with other labs testing their raws/batches more frequently.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

zHuskey said:


> Just send a sample in yourself and they will reimburse the costs or pull bloods. The more who test or pull bloods the better the data will be.
> 
> We can all say something negative about any UGL at least some are trying to provide a customer with a decent product. Dont be so angry buddy


I’m not angry mate just trying to point something out


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Theosis said:


> They're offering £140 store credit for any blind test. I understand your scepticism but long term if they keep their word it might help with other labs testing their raws/batches more frequently.


That’s certainly a unique offer. 
Any recommendations on reliable testing labs? Not Jano!!!!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> If you buy a med based on the UGL posting lab reports they’ve organised then I wish the very best of luck.


Oooh competition brah not good!😂


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> If you buy a med based on the UGL posting lab reports they’ve organised then I wish the very best of luck.


You’re right! Not worth swapping over from DG stick with DG😂


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

At least the labels are straight and the vials are filled correctly 🙌🏻🙌🏻 Looks like a very sensible lab made by a Cambridge uni graduate ☝


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

js77 said:


> That’s certainly a unique offer.
> Any recommendations on reliable testing labs? Not Jano!!!!


£50 store credit for bloods and £140 for blind testing sample, you can send it to whoever you want i think. So its a toss up between the very few that offer lab testing for AAS.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> £50 store credit for bloods and £140 for blind testing sample, you can send it to whoever you want i think. So its a toss up between the very few that offer lab testing for AAS.


Does DG do this? I guess they’ll have to start…


----------



## Theosis (Feb 29, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> View attachment 210561
> View attachment 210562
> View attachment 210563
> View attachment 210564
> ...


Different lab mate. I've seen a couple of pictures but the vials look different to the ones you posted.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Theosis said:


> Different lab mate. I've seen a couple of pictures but the vials look different to the ones you posted.


These guys been around since 2008.


----------



## Theosis (Feb 29, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> These guys been around since 2008.


Titan Pharmaceuticals (The one you posted) seems to be a different lab. Different websites and different product listing.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Theosis said:


> Titan Pharmaceuticals (The one you posted) seems to be a different lab. Different websites and different product listing.


Worldwide apparently I’ve hit them up for a link😂


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

JDIRE said:


> These guys been around since 2008.


If you look on Titans website they have an example of how there labels work.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

JDIRE said:


> Does DG do this? I guess they’ll have to start…


Only a good thing if more UK Labs do this brother


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> Only a good thing if more UK Labs do this brother


Definitely brah! Too many pop up labs out there producing shite!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> These guys been around since 2008.


Brohomo your prices are a joke!!!
Lab test or not….I’m not paying that!!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Brohomo your prices are a joke!!!
> Lab test or not….I’m not paying that!!


Cheaper than DG🤦‍♂️


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

JDIRE said:


> Cheaper than DG🤦‍♂️


I think there has been a few cross wires with a different Titan Lab. 

I don't think we should get into price discussion, they are defiantly not expensive.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Theosis said:


> They're offering £140 store credit for any blind test. I understand your scepticism but long term if they keep their word it might help with other labs testing their raws/batches more frequently.


On the forum where they post on, it's usually required that UGL's encourage testing of their gear and reimburse the costs of such, and provide extra for incentive. 

I think it's a good idea but you can see why some wouldn't like the idea.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

PsychedUp said:


> On the forum where they post on, it's usually required that UGL's encourage testing of their gear and reimburse the costs of such, and provide extra for incentive.
> 
> I think it's a good idea but you can see why some wouldn't like the idea.


Yeah absolutely…because the majority or pop labs are shite😂


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

JDIRE said:


> Yeah absolutely…because the majority or pop labs are shite😂


To be honest mate I've used the vast majority of the main labs mentioned regularly on here (DG, Inone, Triumph, Dimensions etc) and they've all been good and I what expected with the only exceptions I found shite were Sphinx and BSI. 

However, the concept of a lab encouraging and incentivising users to test their gear is only a positive thing in my opinion. I just don't ever expect it to take hold.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

PsychedUp said:


> To be honest mate I've used the vast majority of the main labs mentioned regularly on here (DG, Inone, Triumph, Dimensions etc) and they've all been good and I what expected with the only exceptions I found shite were Sphinx and BSI.
> 
> However, the concept of a lab encouraging and incentivising users to test their gear is only a positive thing in my opinion. I just don't ever expect it to take hold.


I’ve touched on a few in the past and never again. I stick to tried and tested labs that have stood the test of time so no need to line someone else’s pockets at a risk.


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

PsychedUp said:


> On the forum where they post on, it's usually required that UGL's encourage testing of their gear and reimburse the costs of such, and provide extra for incentive.
> 
> I think it's a good idea but you can see why some wouldn't like the idea.


Totally agree, they are very big on harm reduction and so they should be. The labs need to be held accountable, if they are churning out non acceptable product then they should be held accountable for it.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Won’t last. Will bring too much unwanted attention too fast

And before you know it. Labs gone

Nice incentive though for sure, FairPlay to them


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Won’t last. Will bring too much unwanted attention too fast
> 
> And before you know it. Labs gone
> 
> Nice incentive though for sure, FairPlay to them


How’d you know…


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

I like the idea, very novel.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Yeah absolutely…because the majority or pop labs are shite😂


Can you name any of these shite labs that have surfaced over the last couple of years?


----------



## gwswag (Jun 14, 2020)

All the people slagging off Jamoshik clearly haven't sent anything off to him for testing. 

Weve sent numerous products to him for testing, tests that left the label blank, he got it correct. Tests where we mislabelled the vials, he got them all correct. 

I even sent him a mixture of proviron and primo oral, at a random concentration, guess what, he nailed. It. 

The only time he couldn't accurately identify a product was some "Frog Juice" we sent him, which we ourselves had no idea what was in it either. All he said was that it couldn't have contained a common AAS. So the frog juice remains a mystery. But Jano is bang on and professional. I use him for every single product we want testing.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Can you name any of these shite labs that have surfaced over the last couple of years?


Taylormade was a laugh I wonder what it’s relabelled as now?😂


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

gwswag said:


> All the people slagging off Jamoshik clearly haven't sent anything off to him for testing.
> 
> Weve sent numerous products to him for testing, tests that left the label blank, he got it correct. Tests where we mislabelled the vials, he got them all correct.
> 
> ...


Obviously exposed someone’s lab for being shite hence the backlash…


----------



## gwswag (Jun 14, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Obviously exposed someone’s lab for being shite hence the backlash…


100%. Either that or labs don't like the fact that quite a few of their rivals see the value in getting tests done. 

I've heard all kinds of excuses as to why these lab tests shouldn't be trusted, the best one was that someone sells forged templates of the Janoshik test report, so there's no point getting tests done because loads of them are fake anyway.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

gwswag said:


> 100%. Either that or labs don't like the fact that quite a few of their rivals see the value in getting tests done.
> 
> I've heard all kinds of excuses as to why these lab tests shouldn't be trusted, the best one was that someone sells forged templates of the Janoshik test report, so there's no point getting tests done because loads of them are fake anyway.


I can get Pharma test and ancillarys now so no need to use moody labs anymore…I wouldn’t trust the manufacturers as far as I could throw em they give no ****s about you or me the only thing they care about in ££££


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Questions I would have before buying Titan. 
Am I right in thinking…
1: They would give store credit if I had their gear tested with a good result.? If not, I’d be out of pocket. 
2: If I got a bad test result, I’d get store credit.? What, to buy more shyte.?
On top of that, why oh why would I bother Guinea pigging a new lab when I have 4 great labs at my disposal, all of which would replace my gear if I felt it was under par.?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Spieren said:


> Questions I would have before buying Titan.
> Am I right in thinking…
> 1: They would give store credit if I had their gear tested with a good result.? If not, I’d be out of pocket.
> 2: If I got a bad test result, I’d get store credit.? What, to buy more shyte.?
> On top of that, why oh why would I bother Guinea pigging a new lab when I have 4 great labs at my disposal, all of which would replace my gear if I felt it was under par.?


My sentiments exactly sir!🥱


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Spieren said:


> Questions I would have before buying Titan.
> Am I right in thinking…
> 1: They would give store credit if I had their gear tested with a good result.? If not, I’d be out of pocket.
> 2: If I got a bad test result, I’d get store credit.? What, to buy more shyte.?
> On top of that, why oh why would I bother Guinea pigging a new lab when I have 4 great labs at my disposal, all of which would replace my gear if I felt it was under par.?


I think they’re trying to say that they’re so confident in the gear that it won’t come back under as it’s all tested before being sent out. Apparently


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> I can get Pharma test and ancillarys now so no need to use moody labs anymore…I wouldn’t trust the manufacturers as far as I could throw em they give no ****s about you or me the only thing they care about in ££££


Yeah you’ll be better off with your fake pharma over a ugl bro


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Taylormade was a laugh I wonder what it’s relabelled as now?😂


So you can’t even name 1 you massive massive helmet!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> I can get Pharma test and ancillarys now so no need to use moody labs anymore…I wouldn’t trust the manufacturers as far as I could throw em they give no ****s about you or me the only thing they care about in ££££


Ooooh I only get Pharma test….. why don’t you cnut off to trt forum then you massive ******.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Yeah you’ll be better off with your fake pharma over a ugl bro


Lol what fake Pharma from a pharmacy? Lol I got more fake private prescriptions than you had hot dinners 🥱


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Ooooh I only get Pharma test….. why don’t you cnut off to trt forum then you massive ****.


Suck ya mum brah👍


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> So you can’t even name 1 you massive massive helmet!!


SG, vermoje, Taylormade, prostasia, RX labs lol there’s a few for you…


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> So you can’t even name 1 you massive massive helmet!!


May as well add DG as that was Taylor Made lol that melt from the bourne chavvy!!😂


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> Lol what fake Pharma from a pharmacy? Lol I got more fake private prescriptions than you had hot dinners 🥱


Enjoy your test only cycles


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> SG, vermoje, Taylormade, prostasia, RX labs lol there’s a few for you…


SG, TM and Vermoje all produced great meds. Being illegal operations I think it’s a lot do with luck as to how long they operate for.
Prostasia were/are a Facebook lab aren’t they.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> May as well add DG as that was Taylor Made lol that melt from the bourne chavvy!!😂


DG are still operating you tool. 
But then again how would you know…..”I only run Pharma test” 
Cuuuuuuuuuuuunt!!!


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Enjoy your test only cycles


I will Stewart 👏🏻


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> SG, TM and Vermoje all produced great meds. Being illegal operations I think it’s a lot do with luck as to how long they operate for.
> Prostasia were/are a Facebook lab aren’t they.


Great meds…**** OFF YOU MUG.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> DG are still operating you tool.
> But then again how would you know…..”I only run Pharma test”
> Cuuuuuuuuuuuunt!!!


How’s your health doing back in hospital again yet? Won’t be long now😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Great meds…**** OFF YOU MUG.


How would you know anyway you 250mg trt, 12 stone grasshopper?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> How’s your health doing back in hospital again yet? Won’t be long now😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


That DG injectable sdrol was too much for my OAP body… I’m just running test/tren/npp/oxy these days in prep for the Masters next year. If you behave yourself I’ll let you have my posing pouch. I might even touch myself off to completion in it first brohomo x


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> That DG injectable sdrol was too much for my OAP body… I’m just running test/tren/npp/oxy these days in prep for the Masters next year. If you behave yourself I’ll let you have my posing pouch. I might even touch myself off to completion in it first brohomo x


Ok He Man! Time to go **** a tranny.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Ok He Man! Time to go **** a tranny.


Fancy guiding me in?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Fancy guiding me in?


Nah I ain’t queer He man


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> How’s your health doing back in hospital again yet? Won’t be long now😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


You need your meds adjusting this week lad.

Last week they seemed to be bang on. Full of positive thoughts

This week just back to being your usual ****ish self


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Nah I ain’t queer He man


Fcuking a tranny isn’t queer you senile old fool.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> You need your meds adjusting this week lad.
> 
> Last week they seemed to be bang on. Full of positive thoughts
> 
> This week just back to being your usual ****ish self


Must be the bunk Pharma test hes on messing with his hormones again.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Fcuking a tranny isn’t queer you senile old fool.


Mmmm yeah ok?


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> You need your meds adjusting this week lad.
> 
> Last week they seemed to be bang on. Full of positive thoughts
> 
> This week just back to being your usual ****ish self


In your arse you prick.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Must be the bunk Pharma test hes on messing with his hormones again.


I’m off abroad soon I’ll post some pictures up of what I get on my travels lol night night.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> In your arse you prick.


Haha great banter


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

JDIRE said:


> Nah I ain’t queer He man


In denial. Awwwwww bless 😘


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> I’m off abroad soon I’ll post some pictures up of what I get on my travels lol night night.


Please do. I’m having trouble sleeping at the mo so I’m sure they’ll have me snoring in minutes


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Please do. I’m having trouble sleeping at the mo so I’m sure they’ll have me snoring in minutes


K bye


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Please do. I’m having trouble sleeping at the mo so I’m sure they’ll have me snoring in minutes


Probably going Turkey isn’t he

The gear will be as legit as the one wash T-shirts they sell


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Probably going Turkey isn’t he
> 
> The gear will be as legit as the one wash T-shirts they sell


You are a dumb **** stuey lol


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> You are a dumb **** stuey lol


Make sure to grab some more hmg while you’re there brah


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Make sure to grab some more hmg while you’re there brah


Ok Stuey.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

JDIRE said:


> Ok Stuey.


I thought you were stuey. Oh well, maybe you will be on your next account 

Bye bye


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> I thought you were stuey. Oh well, maybe you will be on your next account
> 
> Bye bye


Come on Stuey99 that VPN ain’t fooling anyone.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Ok Stuey.


Fcuk me, you said you were going to bed an hour ago.
You need to sort your hormones out brohomo… those night sweats can be a nightmare. My old wife could recommend a great HRT in Richmond if you’re interested. Her hot flushes are long gone and she snores like a pig the second her big old nose hits the pillow.
Davina McCall has got some great vids on YouTube that could help as well x


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Make sure to grab some more hmg while you’re there brah


He looks like a Jaffa to be fair


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> Fcuk me, you said you were going to bed an hour ago.
> You need to sort your hormones out brohomo… those night sweats can be a nightmare. My old wife could recommend a great HRT in Richmond if you’re interested. Her hot flushes are long gone and she snores like a pig the second her big old nose hits the pillow.
> Davina McCall has got some great vids on YouTube that could help as well x










please stop sending me pics of your wife I don’t want to **** her either.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> He looks like a Jaffa to be fair


How many kids you got?🥱


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> How many kids you got?🥱


12 and 3 chickens


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> View attachment 210593
> please stop sending me pics of your wife I don’t want to **** her either.


You wouldn’t know what to do with her, needle dick


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> 12 and 3 chickens


Exactly none.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Exactly none.


I didn’t realise you were being serious.
Sorry soldier… I didn't intentionally want to hit a nerve. 
Both my boys were conceived on cycle. I’m just lucky I guess.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> You wouldn’t know what to do with her, needle dick


I’ve got a massive dick but your missus has a pussy the size of a hippos yawn 🥱


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

js77 said:


> I didn’t realise you were being serious.
> Sorry soldier… I didn't intentionally want to hit a nerve.
> Both my boys were conceived on cycle. I’m just lucky I guess.


Ya talking about I’ve got a boy age 6 and a 1 year old daughter.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> He looks like a Jaffa to be fair


Haha he’s so bitter. Maybe it’s because he can’t get those useless gonads of his to produce a single viable sperm.

Some people are just born Jaffa’s, no amount of hmg is gonna fix that, it’s natures way of saying you’re a **** isn’t it


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha he’s so bitter. Maybe it’s because he can’t get those useless gonads of his to produce a single viable sperm.
> 
> Some people are just born Jaffa’s, no amount of hmg is gonna fix that, it’s natures way of saying you’re a **** isn’t it


Your mums a **** stuey99 😂 proper slosher!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JDIRE said:


> Ya talking about I’ve got a boy age 6 and a 1 year old daughter.


Have you really?? How come the obsession with how many kids people have got and the trips to Bodrum every six months to stock up on HMG then.
You’re way too old to have a one year old anyway you porky telling ****!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Have you really?? How come the obsession with how many kids people have got and the trips to Bodrum every six months to stock up on HMG then.
> You’re way too old to have a one year old anyway you porky telling ****!


Too obvious isn’t it. 
Any man who actually has kids don’t give a fook how many kids other people got

Truth be told, they’re a massive drain on your life aren’t they. I wish I was a Jaffa. Just like my mate ketones, lucky bastard


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Too obvious isn’t it.
> Any man who actually has kids don’t give a fook how many kids other people got
> 
> Truth be told, they’re a massive drain on your life aren’t they. I wish I was a Jaffa. Just like my mate ketones, lucky bastard


Just so true. It’s never even occurred to me to ask anyone on here about how many kids they’ve got.

If only arr K knew the reality of what it’s like to have kids he’d cancel his flight to turkey and spend his hard earned dough on tren and mug off the HMG.

Kids are shit….. listen to wise old DK x


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Just found their site. Seems very cheap tbh. That’s not always a good thing 

Also, no orals,
No blends or test 400 etc 
No ancillary or pct meds 

Perhaps they were a little premature in the pushing and these things will come in time. But people tend to shop at one source for all things steroid cycle related. So I can’t see people jumping ship just to save £2-£3 on a vial of test


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> Just found their site. Seems very cheap tbh. That’s not always a good thing
> 
> Also, no orals,
> No blends or test 400 etc
> ...


Few labs seem to be pushing the blends these days. Off the top of my head, there's DG and Medtech Solutions, although I doubt the Medtech Solutions really contain what they claim to.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

PsychedUp said:


> Few labs seem to be pushing the blends these days. Off the top of my head, there's DG and Medtech Solutions, although I doubt the Medtech Solutions really contain what they claim to.


Advar have actually just launched a range of blends.
TNT450
TTM400
Rip200
They’re an international lab so I imagine there must have been call for them to start offering these blends.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Advar have actually just launched a range of blends.
> TNT450
> TTM400
> Rip200
> They’re an international lab so I imagine there must have been call for them to start offering these blends.


Got a price list brah!

What’s the ratios on the test, tren and nandrolone blend? 150 of each or?

Delicious blend that if it’s proper


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> Just found their site. Seems very cheap tbh. That’s not always a good thing
> 
> Also, no orals,
> No blends or test 400 etc
> ...


If you read there thread on meso, they mentioned they were moving there pill press. So they are waiting on test results coming back before they sell them. 

I've personally seen some of there orals from a 2020 batch, so they have defiantly done them in the past.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> If you read there thread on meso, they mentioned they were moving there pill press. So they are waiting on test results coming back before they sell them.
> 
> I've personally seen some of there orals from a 2020 batch, so they have defiantly done them in the past.


I thought they were a brand new lab?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> I thought they were a brand new lab?


I don't know the full story behind how long they have been around, maybe they are just new to buying direct and online. Like I said I've seen some orals from early 2020.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> I don't know the full story behind how long they have been around, maybe they are just new to buying direct and online. Like I said I've seen some orals from early 2020.


Any pics of the gear at all?


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> Any pics of the gear at all?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> View attachment 210598


Any of the oils mate?


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

DarkKnight said:


> Just found their site. Seems very cheap tbh. That’s not always a good thing
> 
> Also, no orals,
> No blends or test 400 etc
> ...


We’ll done bud. I couldn’t even find the fukin site. Sharing its name with a phama company, Screwfix power tools, and a shed load of other companies hasn’t done them any favours. 🤔


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> I
> Any of the oils mate?


No mate, that's all I've got. Like I said they were in a gym I was training at in early 2020.

There's defiantly a few blokes on here who run there oils though.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Spieren said:


> We’ll done bud. I couldn’t even find the fukin site. Sharing its name with a phama company, Screwfix power tools, and a shed load of other companies hasn’t done them any favours. 🤔


Go on meso pal, easy.

It seems they’re overdosing most meds by 10% which I find strange, given the fact they test all the raws for purity. You’d just dose it bang on the money wouldnt you. It’s really not difficult
I suppose it’s better than under dosing it by 10% haha


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> No mate, that's all I've got. Like I said they were in a gym I was training at in early 2020.
> 
> There's defiantly a few blokes on here who run there oils though.


I’ve seen some on another forum lad so no worries.

I was kinda tempted but crypto payment only ain’t for me


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> I’ve seen some on another forum lad so no worries.
> 
> I was kinda tempted but crypto payment only ain’t for me


Yeah, my mate has it set up. So he’s sending them the crypto and I’m giving him the cash


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Got a price list brah!
> 
> What’s the ratios on the test, tren and nandrolone blend? 150 of each or?
> 
> Delicious blend that if it’s proper


Ha!!! I have actually xx

TNT is 150 each
TTM is 200 test e 100/100
Rip200 is 100T 50/50

Advar has always been decent. All brewed in Greece.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> Yeah, my mate has it set up. So he’s sending them the crypto and I’m giving him the cash


I have no mates

That’s me fooked


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

DarkKnight said:


> I have no mates
> 
> That’s me fooked


have you tried coinbase? I'm not set up but seems easy enough on there.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> I have no mates
> 
> That’s me fooked


I’m your mate. Transfer me the funds and I’ll sort it for you x


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> I’m your mate. Transfer me the funds and I’ll sort it for you x


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> View attachment 210602


Hello Madame …. all I need is your account number, sort code….


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Ha!!! I have actually xx
> 
> TNT is 150 each
> TTM is 200 test e 100/100
> ...


Probably made by that bloke that used to post on here. Anna1 was it?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

zHuskey said:


> have you tried coinbase? I'm not set up but seems easy enough on there.


The whole idea of it just puzzles me bro, I’m fairly old school. Cash is king, but I can just about manage a bank transfer if needed haha


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Probably made by that bloke that used to post on here. Anna1 was it?
> [/QUOTE
> That’s just nasty!
> She did use Advar though and rated it. They were first on the scene as EUL a good 15 years ago


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

True though.

You fooked the quote ya bellend


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> True though.
> 
> You fooked the quote ya bellend


I’ve only just got my head around Whatsapp let alone the new style forum…. give an old man a break


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> I’ve only just got my head around Whatsapp let alone the new style forum…. give an old man a break


Where would you like the break?

Nose or knee cap bruh


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

JDIRE said:


> Come on Stuey99 that VPN ain’t fooling anyone.


Deffo ain't stuey, DarkKnight is quite funny, stuey is a bellend incapable of any form of humour


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> Deffo ain't stuey, DarkKnight is quite funny, stuey is a bellend incapable of any form of humour


Don’t be fooled by his new persona…it’s definitely Stuey99 and his side kick JS James Steele trying to make a million off the back of shite labs 😂


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> Deffo ain't stuey, DarkKnight is quite funny, stuey is a bellend incapable of any form of humour


Ignore keets lad. He’s just so bitter because his balls refuse to function, despite spending thousands on fertility protocols


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Where would you like the break?
> 
> Nose or knee cap bruh


Not in the face bro….can’t ruin the George Clooney looks x


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Ignore keets lad. He’s just so bitter because his balls refuse to function, despite spending thousands on fertility protocols


And all those trips to Constantinople…. poor old blank firing fcuk stick


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> Not in the face bro….can’t ruin the George Clooney looks x


More like George Michael ya **** 😂


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> And all those trips to Constantinople…. poor old blank firing fcuk stick


If only his dad would’ve been a Jaffa too eh


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

js77 said:


> Not in the face bro….can’t ruin the George Clooney looks x


Face like a smashed crab 🦀


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> If only his dad would’ve been a Jaffa too eh


That’s real catchy that one la…boom boom tell us another I’m on the edge of my seat.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> More like George Michael ya **** 😂


Wank me off before you go go???


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bupkiss said:


> That’s real catchy that one la…boom boom tell us another I’m on the edge of my seat.


Hello soldier!!!!


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

js77 said:


> Wank me off before you go go???


Sooooo ****in gay James


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bupkiss said:


> Sooooo ****in gay James


You bring it out in me brohomo!
Anyway it’s Saturday night…. anything goes!! Xxx


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

js77 said:


> You bring it out in me brohomo!
> Anyway it’s Saturday night…. anything goes!! Xxx


Ribbed French ticklers up the bum then James


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

DarkKnight said:


> Got a price list brah!
> 
> What’s the ratios on the test, tren and nandrolone blend? 150 of each or?
> 
> Delicious blend that if it’s proper


Sounds tasty alright. Must be a nightmare for your mentality though


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

PsychedUp said:


> Sounds tasty alright. Must be a nightmare for your mentality though


Ask ketones. Maybe that’s what done his head


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

For those who are assed, I bought some gear yesterday from Titan. It’s arrived this morning, the mrs just text saying a package has come. Will send up some pics tonight


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> For those who are assed, I bought some gear yesterday from Titan. It’s arrived this morning, the mrs just text saying a package has come. Will send up some pics tonight


Looks clean, trens a lovely colour.


----------



## GorsBoy (Apr 8, 2019)

LondonBound99 said:


> Looks clean, trens a lovely colour.
> 
> View attachment 210651


Thanks for sharing mate. Keep us posted on the cycle.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

LondonBound99 said:


> For those who are assed, I bought some gear yesterday from Titan. It’s arrived this morning, the mrs just text saying a package has come. Will send up some pics tonight


That's not gear she's talking about coming mate. It's that neighbours big black penis shaped package spurting all over her

Keep updated on the gear, are you gonna be getting bloods a few weeks in?


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

Simon90 said:


> That's not gear she's talking about coming mate. It's that neighbours big black penis shaped package spurting all over her
> 
> Keep updated on the gear, are you gonna be getting bloods a few weeks in?


They can have her, make sure they don’t give her back haha.

yeah I think I will pull bloods in 4-5week.

Ive pinned the test already, smooth as expected

cheers lads


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> Looks clean, trens a lovely colour.
> 
> View attachment 210651


Looks bunk to me mate unfortunately!

Keep us updated if you get bloods 👍🏻


----------



## LondonBound99 (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Looks bunk to me mate unfortunately!
> 
> Keep us updated if you get bloods 👍🏻


Cheers boss, will do.

no pip today from the test which is good.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

LondonBound99 said:


> Cheers boss, will do.
> 
> no pip today from the test which is good.


That’s good, as there seems to be some very dodgy test e knocking about causing all kinds of pip

Some of the popular labs on here have had issues


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

DarkKnight said:


> That’s good, as there seems to be some very dodgy test e knocking about causing all kinds of pip
> 
> Some of the popular labs on here have had issues


Which labs mate?


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> The whole idea of it just puzzles me bro, I’m fairly old school. Cash is king, but I can just about manage a bank transfer if needed haha


Same here. Cannot be arsed with this crypto nonsense. Would’ve ordered otherwise.


----------

